# An Unexpected Score



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

So I had a bunch of rotten ply ,lumber and misc construction waste to take to the landfill
today. It was busy but as I was pulling inside the building, another vehicle was pulling out.
There was a line of vehicles stretched across the width of the dump off area.

I backed in and as I was getting out, 3 gentlemen next to me were finishing up unloading their
stuff. I vaguely noticed two guys lifting a large plastic container onto the ground. I believe it
was the last thing they unloaded and then they left.

I happened to look and this box was piled high with tools ! There were other garden tools and stuff like a post-hole digger and rakes that looked fine in the pile beside it that they tossed but I had no interest in those. My curiousity was with that box and it got the best of me. I pulled the box over closer to my vehicle and started going thorough it.

I went through and salvaged as much as I thought I should and left the rest. I was afraid my
vehicle would weigh more going out than coming in ! Salvaging is forbidden and I don't consider 
myself a pack rat , ha. And I suppose I may have been guilty of salvaging but I couldn't help myself
.

I feel a little guilty but these were going to be thrown away. What would you have done ?

A few of the tools had little price tags on them like they were in a yard sale or something. My guess
is that someone didn't sell these and were tired of looking at them.

I plugged the Crafstman finishing sander in. It works.

Here are a few pics.














































Not much here that I don't already have and nothing I would say is real valuble but 
I couldn't resist.

Was I wrong for taking these tools ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't imagine why someone would throw good tools away ,good save.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

That was my thought also Jim. But you don't unload stuff onto the ground and drive off
unless that was the intention. Especially a box that took two guys to lift. And the tools were visibly
piled and heaped in the box.

I have no doubt they intended to leave it. Especially since it was one of the last things they took off.
Kind of a head scratcher.

In a matter of minutes the guy operating the big catepillar shovel would have lifted the box and
dumped it the metal recycling bin more than likely. Or gone through it and salvaged the tools like
I did.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, now where is this place? Or, is it a State secret?

Looks almost like my own tool box, LOL…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

WHAT? You *LEFT *some of it there?

What are you… *INSANE*?

And yes, I'd say this "gloat" gets you a big ol' *YOU SUCK*!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great save and nice score.i'd have gotten them also.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I"m sure they have a no scavenging policy for safety and PIA reasons, but you saved something from the landfill and might benefit from it. In my book that's win/win.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, I had to leave some behind. Would of had some splainin to do if my vehicle
weighed more coming out than going in ! I got the bulk of it though. Kinda wished I had loaded
up the post hole digger for my neighbor. I already have one.

Yep, I think most would have done what I did. Regulations or not. Usually I see these kind of gloats on here and
I'm like , why doesn't that ever happen to me ?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

You did not salvage it they gave it to you instead of dumping it. That would have been my story.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

not adding useful tools to a landfill is a good thing to do. congrats on the find.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like my toolbox! LOL! You have some cleanup to do. Hope you know how to sharpen saw blades. LOL! good Score.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

It goes to show the counter-productivity of rigid regulations.

I'm glad you " stuck it to da man" and went all anarchist for a moment. Those tools represent quite a bit of energy, man power, transport, raw materials, intellectual effort, and therefore true value. The previous owner was well within his rights to dispose of his property as he saw fit. You were there to save the value from being squandered..

Well done!


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Salvage is the wrong word.
Rescue is more accurate.

I have had tools I no longer needed or used. I take then to Goodwill in the hope that someone may find then useful.

BJ


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Great find. I had a friend who worked at a landfill and after Katrina, trucks by the hundreds were dumping goods damaged by the storm from places like Lowes, Home Depot and Sears. My friend would call me and tell me to get over there and salvage the good stuff that was being dumped. At one time, my friend diverted a dump trailer full of kitchen cabinets to my property and dumped it there. There were well over 100 cabinets, most in perfect condition. I used some of those cabinets in my daughters house, some for my shop and I still have a lot left. Just the hardware alone was quite a bit of money. I got other good stuff also; a rotating laser level in it's case complete; works great; 2 artificial Christmas trees that came from one of the casinos. I even got a slide trombone with case. There was so much stuff that could have been salvaged, but a lot of it got buried before I could get to it. Another friend who was hauling debris from the wrecked casinos, was able to salvage cases of liquor. He didn't drink Scotch, so I got it. Johnnie Walker Red. To see the things that went into the landfill would make a grown man cry.


----------

